# A tiny tip for little taps



## Bill S (Aug 14, 2009)

I was bottom tapping some 10-32 holes and having a little trouble figuring out when I was bottomed. I am right handed and when I switched to my left hand for a little break I found my non-dominant hand was markedly more sensitive as to when I needed to back out to break the chip and when I was bottomed. Im sure many old hands do this instinctively, but for me it was a eureka moment. Since I have never seen it mentioned before I thought I would put it out there. 

Bill


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 17, 2009)

Exactly how I do it! I just figured it was because I had a bit less muscle in my left arm, but maybe it's like you say. A little more sensitivity in the off side hand.  What ever the case, it's a good tip, and it's worked for me for years.


----------



## itowbig (Aug 17, 2009)

humm i will try that thanks for the tip.


----------

